# Loss Jewelry



## danser55

Have any of you bought any jewelry to wear to remember your loss? H & I are looking at buying gifts for each other to remember our daughter. I am not sure what to get or do. H found they can make bead for the pandora bracelet using some of her ashes but it feels weird to me somehow. I wanted to know if anyone get wears anything specific or if the pandora bead is too strange of an idea. I don't know.


----------



## chathamlady

I find theae beautiful i beleive the can make key chains to https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/163...741-4bed-8d0c-95b1ebec0a04&kpid=163244077enca


----------

